# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Hundebomben,auch für Thailand geeignet?!

## schiene



----------


## Tommy



----------


## Samuianer

Den Irak, Iran und Afghanistan wollten se' aber mit Schweinefettbomben bewerfen..

Meine mal die "Hundebomben" waeren genauso wirksam.

Aber Spass beiseite, heissen die in "heilig Preussen" Knallerbsen?

----------


## wingman

ich glaube die hier waren erheblich grösser und haben einen richtigen rums verursacht.
kann in der stadt aber auch oma zur herzattacke gebracht haben.....................

----------


## schiene

Hab in Ländern wo es vermehrt verwilderte oder freirumlaufende Hund gibt immer nen Spray einstecken.
Habs auch schon mal vor 4 Jahren auf dem Rückweg vom Strand in Hua Hin gegen herumsteuende Hund eingesetzt welche ziemlich aggresiev auf uns zugelaufen kamen.Echt wirkungsvoll dat Zeugs.

----------

